# Travel Destinations > North America >  Top 10 Unusual Islands

## andrwclark

Each island is unique in its own way and ratings cant really apply. The islands listed were chosen in part for their obscurity.

Bouvet Island


It is almost completely covered with ice.  Bouvets claim to fame is that it is the most remote island in the world. 


North Sentinel Island

it is populated by one of the few remag uncontacted peoples in the world. The Sentinelese are highly xenophobic with frequently firing arrows at boats and helicopters that come too close to the island 



Pitcairn Island

Pitcairn Island, with only fifty or so inhabitants, is the least populous and most remote jurisdiction in the world



Palmyra Atoll

Palmyra is actually a collection of small islets, located roughly halfway between Hawaii and Samoa. The largest, Cooper Island, is privately owned and administered by The Nature Conservancy.

----------


## GFI

That’s really interesting and beautiful islands especially Palmyra Atoll. After read your post I search further about this island which seems like awesome. I’d definitely visit there in the future.

----------


## jason

You shared a good list. Here’s my choice for unusual Islands Necker Private Island, Samosir (a huge Island within a huge Island) Virgin Island and San Juan Island. Having beautiful and colorful scenery, you would love to see it.

----------


## mdlance

Howland is now a nature preserve and is probably best known for being the stop on Amelia Earhart's around-the-world flight at which she never arrived.The island chain between the Ligurian and Tyrrhenian Seas is a vital National Park and under strict conservation laws.With a unique culture,cuisine and wine cultivation,Elba is a popular tourist resort.

----------


## shelbywats

In the whole world I mention some best unusual Islands below:
- Azores, Canada
- Canary Islands, Spain
- Easter Island, South America
- Cook Islands, New Zealand
- Christmas Island, Australia
- Bermuda, North Carolina
- Saint Pierre and Miquelon, Europe
- Elba, Japan
- Guam, Western South Pacific Ocean

----------


## jonnymark

Each island is unique in its own way and ratings can't really apply. The islands listed were chosen in part for their obscurity.

Bouvet Island
It is almost completely covered with ice.  Bouvet's claim to fame is that it is the most remote island in the world.


North Sentinel Island
it is populated by one of the few remag "uncontacted peoples" in the world. The Sentinelese are highly xenophobic with frequently firing arrows at boats and helicopters that come too close to the island


Pitcairn Island
Pitcairn Island, with only fifty or so inhabitants, is the least populous and most remote jurisdiction in the world

----------


## DerekStott

Here some list of Top Unusual Islands:-

Easter Island, South America
Cook Islands, New Zealand
Christmas Island, Australia
Palmyra
Pitcairn Island.

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

Howland is now a nature preserve and is probably best known for being the stop on Amelia Earhart's around-the-world flight at which she never arrived.The island chain between the Ligurian and Tyrrhenian Seas is a vital National Park and under strict conservation laws.With a unique culture,cuisine and wine cultivation,Elba is a popular tourist resort.

----------


## hotellolanyc02

Which is really exciting and wonderful destinations especially Palmyra Atoll. After study your publish I search further about this region which seems like amazing. Id definitely check out there at some point.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Thats really interesting and beautiful islands especially Palmyra Atoll. After read your post I search further about this island which seems like awesome. Id definitely visit there in the future.

----------


## renovrrrr

According to me, In the whole world I mention some best unusual Islands below:

- Easter Island, South America
- Cook Islands, New Zealand
- Christmas Island, Australia
- Bermuda, North Carolina
- Saint Pierre and Miquelon, Europe

----------


## mikehussy

Thank you for sharing good Islands List. The  information given by you is really very good. I enjoyed reading all that I got in your site. Good information and very good job done by you guys.

----------


## Eithan

These island are really great and amazing and also unique .  I think there is no people present those are empty island  but after this these are really amazing .

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

So many best unusual Islands are available on the world.  Guam, Elba, Saint Pierre and Miquelon, Bermuda, Christmas Island, Cook Islands, Easter Island, Canary Islands, The Azores and Corsica are top 10 unusual Islands in the world.

----------


## sophiewilson

I vote for Monuriki island and Pitcairn Island.

----------


## BartonDenley

Here are some of good and my favourite Islands. Niihau, Attu Island, Monuriki Island, Navassa Island, Spitsbergen, Palmyra Atoll, Howland Island, Pitcairn Island, Bouvet Island and North Sentinel Island

----------


## Darshak

Thanks for share a good list!

----------


## herryjohn

Very nice post. Thanks for share it. I would like to go to Palmyra Atoll Island because i love nature.

----------


## Kiwi123

As I know, Top 10 Unusual Islands are:
10. Niihau
9. Attu Island
8. Monuriki Island
7. Navassa Island
6. Spitsbergen
5. Palmyra Atoll
4. Howland Island
3. Pitcairn Island
2. Bouvet Island
1. North Sentinel Island

----------

